# Mann's Goblin



## crazycanuck05 (Jun 8, 2005)

It is a retired lure, and the company still makes the Ghost. The Goblin looks like the Ghost, but its smaller. I was hoping someone here could tell me where I can still find them for sale on the 'net. I am going on a fishing trip to Lake Nipissing up in Ontario and these things rocked last time I was there a few years ago.


----------



## crazycanuck05 (Jun 8, 2005)

So noone has ever heard of this, eh?


----------



## ValleyTracker (Jan 7, 2006)

I searched the Manns website www.mannsbait.com, and could not find any. Alot of the old Manns Baits that are still in production are even hard to find anymore.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I tried to get the discontinued skinheads that Cabelas used to sell. Manns manufactured them. I begged and pleaded for several years and asked what minimum order they would need to make a run of them but Manns wanted nothing to do with it.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Is this what your looking for? http://www.mannsbait.com/displayitem.asp


----------



## crazycanuck05 (Jun 8, 2005)

That link didn't work.


----------



## crazycanuck05 (Jun 8, 2005)

lol...my grandfather told me he checked the Mann's website and that they didnt sell them anymore! Hahaha thanks guys.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

crazycanuck05 said:


> lol...my grandfather told me he checked the Mann's website and that they didnt sell them anymore! Hahaha thanks guys.


lol tell him to type the name of the lure (Goblin) in the box (upperright of site) that says search and he will find it......And your welcome.


----------

